# Film: Equilibrium - Top oder Flop?



## Muli (21 Mai 2006)

Der Film Equilibrium mit Christian Bale läuft soeben im deutschen TV!
An den Kinokassen weltwei spielte er grade mal 1 Million Dollar ein bei 40 Millionen Produktionskosten!

Nun möchte ich mal hier von Euch wissen, ob der Film so schlecht ist, wie die Einspielergebnisse einen glauben machen wollen!

Viel Spaß beim Voten wünscht Muli!


----------



## Scwie (22 Mai 2006)

Mist ich hab gar nicht geschnallt, dass der Film heute läuft, aber ich hab den Film schon auf DVD gesehen.

Ich finde den Film absolut klasse. Super Action und Christian Bale ist auch ein sehr guter Schauspieler.

Ich verstehe gar nicht, dass der so gefloppt ist. Deswegen lief der bei uns gar nicht im Kino, sondern kam nur auf DVD raus.


----------



## Kistenkalle (1 Aug. 2006)

Ich fand den Film von der Aufmachung und den Action-Sequenzen her klasse! Auch die Optik war super! Nur leider hat die Story dafür bissl gehinkt!

Dennoch: TOP!


----------



## Spike (2 Aug. 2006)

Die Action Sequenzen sind sind gut gemacht, aber vorallem gefällt mir die Story.
Und Bale spielt seine rolle ausgezeichnet.


----------



## elle73 (2 Aug. 2006)

Der bessere Schauspieler ist meiner Meinung nach Sean Bean (siehe Boromir in LOTR).


----------



## Spike (2 Aug. 2006)

Sean Bean ist ein sehr guter Schauspieler, nur hat er ja nicht gerade viel Zeit, dass unter beweiß zu stellen in Equilibrium.


----------



## carmadamus (4 Aug. 2006)

Hatte ich schon vor langer Zeit gesehen. Neben der Tatsache, dass Bale so ziemlich jeden Film sehenswert macht, ist Equilbrium auch so gut.

Die Kampfszenen sind sicherlich das beste und auch mal etwas neues zum sonstigen Hollywood raufhauen oder Asien die Wände langlaufen.

Sehenswert.

Beim Machinisten mit Bale bin ich da schon anderer Meinung, der ist sicherlich nicht für jeden etwas.


----------



## Spike (5 Aug. 2006)

carmadamus schrieb:


> Beim Machinisten mit Bale bin ich da schon anderer Meinung, der ist sicherlich nicht für jeden etwas.



Hatte mir mehr vom Film versprochen, aber gesehen haben sollte ihn mal schon.

Die beste Szene in Equilibrium ist das Ende, einfach hammer.


----------



## colossus73 (5 Aug. 2006)

Also der Film ist absoluter Kult. Ich hatte auch noch nie etwas von dem Film gehört, bis mich ein guter Kumpel drauf gebracht hat. Ich war sehr beeindruckt. 
Nicht nur von Christian Bale, sondern auch vor allem von dem Jungen, der seinen Sohn spielt. Es war teilweise schon fast beängstigend, wie genial er seine Rolle gespielt hat. 
Auch die Effekte waren verdammt gut! Also, wer ihn noch nicht gesehen haben sollte - schau ihn Dir an!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Semjasa (6 Aug. 2006)

film ist ganz klar Top =) .. totaler Kult


----------



## nexerax (6 Aug. 2006)

Also ist schon ein bisschen Matrix-mäßig..aber geil ist er auf jeden Fall.

Er hat einen ganz eigenen Stil.


----------



## tetramorph (6 Jan. 2007)

Einer der beste SciFi Filme die je gedreht wurden.


----------



## markforfun (8 Jan. 2007)

Auch wenn ich mit meiner Meinung hier ziemlich alleine stehe aber diesen Film finde ich grottenschlecht. Das der tatsächlich 40 Mio $ gekostet haben soll kann ich kaum glauben, vermutlich ist das meiste für die Gehälter der Schauspieler darufgegangen. Nun, man soll einen Film nicht nur nach dem Äußeren bewerten aber für mich bedeuten Filme in erster Linie Unterhaltung und da spielt die Aufmachung eben auch eine wichtige Rolle.

Also mal abgesehen davon, daß der Film absolut billig aussieht, finde ich ihn inhaltlich ebenso schlecht. Allein die Idee mit der "Gun-Kata" ist sowas von lächerlich und ebenso die Tatsache, daß der Film zu Werbezwecken von den Machern mit Matrix verglichen wurde.

Wer einen wirklich guten Sci-Fi Streifen mit ähnlichem Inhalt (totalitäres System) ansehen will, der sollte sich "V wie Vendetta" ansehen. Deutlich mehr Tiefgang, damit einhergehend auch mehr Dialoge, weniger aber auch sehr gute Action Szenen und vor allem einfach spannender.

Aber wie gesagt, über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten...


----------



## diego86 (21 Feb. 2007)

also mir gefiel der film doch recht gut, waren wirkliche geile kampszenen (schießereien) dabei
auf jeden fall sollte man ihn gesehen haben


----------



## rise (21 Feb. 2007)

Die Unfrage ist zwar schon älter aber meine Meinung zu solchen Filmen bleib gleich.....ob Matrix oder Equilibrium egal..alles langweilig!:thumbup:


----------



## fritz_maier12 (14 Apr. 2007)

absolut top. super effekte, gute story, top schauspieler


----------



## RxCloud (29 Mai 2007)

klasse story, fette stunts


----------



## Fr33chen (29 Mai 2007)

Sorry, aber einer der wenigen Filme, die ich nicht einmal fertig angeschaut habe.
Das war eine so breitgetretene Story, so bekannt, so langweilig.

Vielleicht hätte er mir besser gefallen, wenn ich das Ende gesehen hätte, aber ich fand ihn einfach nur *viel zu gewöhnlich!*


----------



## obione81 (14 Juni 2007)

öhh,, die sache is, der läuft unter dem untertitel 1984, u know georg orwel, iss quasi n gutes thema, mischung zwischens owels 1984 und huxleys schöne neue welt, matrix optik dazu gehaun (damit sich die kids nich langweilen) und fertig, 
gutes thema wie gesagt, sehr aktuell, jedoch nicht umbeding inovativ , lieber ma die bücher lesen, wer dis nich kann, es gibt aUch n bilderbuch von animalfarm (orwel) , da lernt man auch wa


----------



## Buterfly (14 Juni 2008)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein "bisschen" älter, aber ich hab den FIlm schon mind 4 mal gesehen und darum find ich ihn TOP! Es ist nicht der Überfilm, aber meinen Geschmack trifft er.

gruß
Buterfly


----------

